# Boardman Or Carrera



## Gavman (5 Sep 2017)

Hey all

I've just signed up to the cycle to work scheme and I'm thinking of getting either one of these two.

Carrera vituoso 
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...goryId=165710&productId=1246438&storeId=10001

Boardman Road Sport
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...goryId=165710&productId=1173778&storeId=10001

From what I can see they both have the same equipment only the boardman has a carbon fork and the welds are neater. If anyone has ridden/owned both please what are they like?


----------



## Doobiesis (5 Sep 2017)

I'd always go for a Boardman over a Carrera. 

Carrera is a budget make by Halfords and the Boardman will be a better build by far.


----------



## gavroche (5 Sep 2017)

Boardman anytime: better built and lighter.


----------



## Cycleops (5 Sep 2017)

You could also consider one of these:
https://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-500-road-bike-red-id_8377759.html
Although the Boardman would still get my vote, just that the triple front ring would help if you lived somewhere hilly.

BTW welcome to the forum.


----------



## MichaelW2 (5 Sep 2017)

How is the tyre clearance and mudguard eyelet provision for these two bikes?


----------



## adamhearn (5 Sep 2017)

Not ridden either but the comparison isn't apples to apples. This one more closely matches the spec of the Boardman - http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/road-bikes/carrera-vanquish-road-bike-white

As others have said above, the Carrera range is lower than the Boardman though that may no longer the case since Boardman was bought by Halfords a while back and this model may blur the boundaries of 'next step up'. Are the smooth welds, colour scheme and badge on the Boardman worth £75? Probably 

Do they have one in your size and have you a trustworthy branch nearby to build it for you?


----------



## cyberknight (5 Sep 2017)

gavroche said:


> Boardman anytime: better built and lighter.





Cycleops said:


> You could also consider one of these:
> https://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-500-road-bike-red-id_8377759.html
> Although the Boardman would still get my vote, just that the triple front ring would help if you lived somewhere hilly.
> 
> BTW welcome to the forum.


I have had Carrera s and Boardman s,Boardman wins all day long.Better frame and wheels from the get go.
If the c2w scheme is halfords then decathlon don't take the voucher,I asked as I recently got a bike on the scheme too.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Sep 2017)

I think @guitarpete247 has that spec Boardman except it's red ?


----------



## cyberknight (5 Sep 2017)

MichaelW2 said:


> How is the tyre clearance and mudguard eyelet provision for these two bikes?


I fitted cruds on my old road comp and changed the seat post clamp to one with a bracket to mount a rack, depends if @Gavman wants to commute on it or is it a c2w bike that will never see the park gates?
This is how I got my old one set up
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-new-commuter.219867/


----------



## LonesomeWanderer (5 Sep 2017)

Whichever one feels most comfortable.


----------



## MichaelW2 (5 Sep 2017)

cyberknight said:


> I fitted cruds on my old road comp and changed the seat post clamp to one with a bracket to mount a rack, depends if @Gavman wants to commute on it or is it a c2w bike that will never see the park gates?
> This is how I got my old one set up
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-new-commuter.219867/



It is odd that roadbikes that will never see actual racing competition and are purchased almost always for the daily commute lack essential commuting features, forcing users to use hack solutions.


----------



## Low Gear Guy (5 Sep 2017)

MichaelW2 said:


> It is odd that roadbikes that will never see actual racing competition and are purchased almost always for the daily commute lack essential commuting features, forcing users to use hack solutions.


My Boardman Sport has thread holes for mounting mudguards etc. They don't come with the bike as this would put the price up and not everyone wants them.


----------



## BurningLegs (5 Sep 2017)

Congratulations on taking the plunge on the C2W - choosing a bike can be exciting, but it can also be a bit daunting when there are so many different brands to choose from and so many different components. You've come to the right place for a helping hand, though!

When people ask me about the bikes available in Halford's, I generally offer them this advice:

Apollo - budget frames, wheels, and components. Will probably put you off cycling, especially if you are planning to use the bike regularly. Avoid at all costs.
Carrera - some better options, but you need to be careful. There are some good bikes and some bad bikes in the range. Generally basic but serviceable machines.
Boardman - the best that Halford's have to offer, and a solid performer. Good frames and components with styling to match. Solid and reliable machines that will ride well for years. Definitely the pick of the bunch

You're right in that they both have the same gears, but Claris is dependable. Yes, the Boardman does have a lighter fork and the welds are smoother but it also has much better wheels.

Overall, the Boardman is definitely worth the extra in my opinion.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Sep 2017)

MichaelW2 said:


> It is odd that roadbikes that will never see actual racing competition and are purchased almost always for the daily commute lack essential commuting features, forcing users to use hack solutions.


It was used for club rides and sportives till i bought a new bike , this set up replaces my old bike that i used for commuting with eyelets that was mis sold second hand to me but too big, had to botch it with small stem and compromised fit till the boss aka the wife said i could have a new bike.
When the weathers realy bad i switch too....
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/mtb-drop-bar-conversion.197717/


----------



## Gavman (5 Sep 2017)

cyberknight said:


> I fitted cruds on my old road comp and changed the seat post clamp to one with a bracket to mount a rack, depends if @Gavman wants to commute on it or is it a c2w bike that will never see the park gates?
> This is how I got my old one set up
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-new-commuter.219867/



Hey I'm planning to use the bike as both my commuting bike and for leisure rides. Really just want something that will be practical and fun to ride.


----------



## Gavman (5 Sep 2017)

Also forgot to ask does anyone know if I'd be able to get a 28c tyre on either of these?


----------



## adamhearn (5 Sep 2017)

Tyres are already 25c but it's possible that a 28c may fit (or equally so it may be that 25c is the maximum). Only an owner [or possibly Halfords if you're lucky] will know for sure.

Halfords will never be able to provide the best purchasing experience. Unless they've changed their policy the best you'll get out of them before paying is a stand over and sit on whilst in the shop - when I asked about testing a Boardman Comp they said they could not support such a request. Thus, you'll have to disregard "fun" from the list of concerns as you'll not be able to gauge if it is even if you could measure it


----------



## Cycleops (5 Sep 2017)

Looking at the pictures on the Halfords site of the Comp it certainly looks like bigger section tyres would fit, probably bigger than 28. The fork and rear stays look like they have plenty of clearance. Get down to the shop and have a look.


----------



## fossyant (5 Sep 2017)

The "Welds" on a Boardman are actually 'filled' in - shot blast it and you'll see normal welds. I have one, and I like the smooth look.


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Sep 2017)

Doobiesis said:


> I'd always go for a Boardman over a Carrera.
> 
> Carrera is a budget make by Halfords and the Boardman will be a better build by far.



^^^ This 

The only fly in the ointment is that the Boardman you've linked to is last years model and it's on "last chance to buy" run-out so might not be available in your area?


----------



## KnackeredBike (5 Sep 2017)

Depends on your size too, for some reason Carrera only go up to 54cm whilst Boardman add on 57.5cm as well.

Personally, I have a (slightly older) Carrera and it has been an almost bombproof bike, other than consumables like tyres, brake pads, chains and rear cassette the only thing I have replaced is the rear wheel in well over 30k miles. It gets totally abused, pulling trailers, riding down poorly surfaced trails, next to no maintenance, never cleaned, parked at work outside in the rain and yet still trundles along without any complaints.

If I was buying now I would probably buy the Boardman only to get the bigger frame size, but Carrera are still solid bikes for the money.


----------



## cyberknight (6 Sep 2017)

KnackeredBike said:


> Depends on your size too, for some reason Carrera only go up to 54cm whilst Boardman add on 57.5cm as well.
> 
> Personally, I have a (slightly older) Carrera and it has been an almost bombproof bike, other than consumables like tyres, brake pads, chains and rear cassette the only thing I have replaced is the rear wheel in well over 30k miles. It gets totally abused, pulling trailers, riding down poorly surfaced trails, next to no maintenance, never cleaned, parked at work outside in the rain and yet still trundles along without any complaints.
> 
> If I was buying now I would probably buy the Boardman only to get the bigger frame size, but Carrera are still solid bikes for the money.


Be careful on halfords sizing as they list bikes by real seat tube. A 51 is more like a 54 top tube and the 54 is a 56 if I remember rightly on Carrera s.
Boardman sizing
Small is 54,med is 55.5 large is 57 again from memory.


----------



## guitarpete247 (6 Sep 2017)

cyberknight said:


> I think @guitarpete247 has that spec Boardman except it's red ?


Yes mine is the older Red version. If I'd hung on for a year I might have got the carbon forks version. But I got an excellent deal.
It would have been a better deal if I'd taken and used my BC card.


----------



## vickster (6 Sep 2017)

cyberknight said:


> Be careful on halfords sizing as they list bikes by real seat tube. A 51 is more like a 54 top tube and the 54 is a 56 if I remember rightly on Carrera s.
> Boardman sizing
> Small is 54,med is 55.5 large is 57 again from memory.


My medium Boardman CX is labelled as a 53, with a 54.5-55cm TT


----------



## cyberknight (6 Sep 2017)

guitarpete247 said:


> Yes mine is the older Red version. If I'd hung on for a year I might have got the carbon forks version. But I got an excellent deal.
> It would have been a better deal if I'd taken and used my BC card.


Pity we can't use BC card with c2w  I'm still happy with mine ,plan to ride it again soon as I'm still on ramp up from injury,only been commuting last few weeks as shoulder really hurt after the social ride and it shouldn't at that pace


----------



## cyberknight (6 Sep 2017)

vickster said:


> My medium Boardman CX is labelled as a 53, with a 54.5-55cm TT


Ok, I can only go by road measurements and did you have a pinkified version as some brands make ladies versions with shorter TT ?


----------



## vickster (6 Sep 2017)

cyberknight said:


> Ok, I can only go by road measurements and did you have a pinkified version as some brands make ladies versions with shorter TT ?


Nope it's a 'mens' bike. I'm 5'10...not 5'7 unlike some 

But it's possible that their CX 'sizing' from 2014 is different to current roadbikes


----------



## cyberknight (6 Sep 2017)

vickster said:


> Nope it's a 'mens' bike. I'm 5'10...not 5'7 unlike some
> 
> But it's possible that their CX 'sizing' from 2014 is different to current roadbikes


Could be CX frame is that way,dunno who your talking about.....


----------



## vickster (6 Sep 2017)

cyberknight said:


> Could be CX frame is that way,dunno who your talking about.....


Only one short arse posted in the last hour or so


----------



## cyberknight (6 Sep 2017)

vickster said:


> Only one short arse posted in the last hour or so


Without knowing you better I shall not try to insult,it wouldn't be fair and more importantly accurate.


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Sep 2017)

cyberknight said:


> Be careful on halfords sizing as they list bikes by real seat tube. A 51 is more like a 54 top tube and the 54 is a 56 if I remember rightly on Carrera s.
> Boardman sizing
> Small is 54,med is 55.5 large is 57 again from memory.





vickster said:


> Nope it's a 'mens' bike. I'm 5'10...not 5'7 unlike some
> 
> But it's possible that their CX 'sizing' from 2014 is different to current roadbikes



Both my Boardman Roadies are Medium / 53cm and I'm 5'9. I can't believe I just went downstairs to measure the TTs for this - they're both 55cm. 

I think you'll find that Boardman quote the correct measurement for frame size - it's everyone else who does it wrong...


----------



## Gavman (6 Sep 2017)

Just thought I'd give you all an update...i took all and advice and went with the boardman! Picked it up today and my God thank you all! Had a quick burst on it and it is a beautiful ride. Halfords did a half decent job on the build and only had to tweak a few bits here and there. All in all it feels good to ride I had to go for the 55.5cm rather than the 57.5cm but it still feels good.

Once again thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## BurningLegs (6 Sep 2017)

Congratulations @Gavman - what a result!

Here's to many happy miles


----------



## cyberknight (6 Sep 2017)

Gavman said:


> Just thought I'd give you all an update...i took all and advice and went with the boardman! Picked it up today and my God thank you all! Had a quick burst on it and it is a beautiful ride. Halfords did a half decent job on the build and only had to tweak a few bits here and there. All in all it feels good to ride I had to go for the 55.5cm rather than the 57.5cm but it still feels good.
> 
> Once again thanks for the advice guys!


We are all waiting for piccies!


----------



## Gavman (13 Sep 2017)

Sorry for the delay but I had to get a decent pic! Here she is!

Once again thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## adamhearn (13 Sep 2017)

Looks good; shame the weather's turned to s*** this week!


----------



## bikingdad90 (14 Sep 2017)

If you find it starts creaking when climbing out the saddle the bottom bracket will probably be too tight as it will have been shoved on with no care for proper torque.

Had to get mine removed and retorqured by the bike shop. It took two of them to get it to shift!


----------



## Gavman (14 Sep 2017)

I've only had two issues so far the first being the chain coming off when shifting to the higher ring which I've managed to sort out by adjusting the limit screw. The other which I can't get my head around is that the front shifter clicks once on the way down but doesn't move much then it feels very tight to eventually get it moving to the lower ring. Any ideas guys?


----------



## Duffy (14 Sep 2017)

Nice looking bike!

Having built both during a very short tenure with Halfords, the Boardman's are the much better buy.

Well done!


----------



## vickster (14 Sep 2017)

Gavman said:


> I've only had two issues so far the first being the chain coming off when shifting to the higher ring which I've managed to sort out by adjusting the limit screw. The other which I can't get my head around is that the front shifter clicks once on the way down but doesn't move much then it feels very tight to eventually get it moving to the lower ring. Any ideas guys?


A guess as I'm a Sram user, but is it due to trim? Take back to Halfords, see if needs adjusting


----------



## Cycleops (14 Sep 2017)

Gavman said:


> I've only had two issues so far the first being the chain coming off when shifting to the higher ring which I've managed to sort out by adjusting the limit screw. The other which I can't get my head around is that the front shifter clicks once on the way down but doesn't move much then it feels very tight to eventually get it moving to the lower ring. Any ideas guys?


Once you've set the high/low limits the rest is down to the cable tension which can be done with the clamp bolt or barrel adjuster.


----------



## Innes (4 Oct 2017)

I know everyone slags off the Carerra range/Halfwords but I've had a Carrera subway hybrid which I had no issues with at all, just a bit heavy lol. The service from the shop was fine too. A good pal of mine has just gifted me a Carerra TDF roadie and I love it, not showroom condition but everything works as it should. I think it's more the fact that that the Carerra/Halfords issue is inconsistency of product and services ranging from excellent to utter crap. Troops, beggars can't be choosers, cheaper bikes makes cycling more accessable, just a thought.


----------

